# New Idea Corn picker parts, where?



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

New Idea corn picker parts, I just bought a 323. Looking for parts thanks.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

A quick search found these:

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=new+idea+corn+picker+parts&aq=1&oq=new+idea+corn&aqi=g10[/ame]


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com

Go to the Guest section to browse the parts books, choose your make and model and the parts book is there. There's also an AGCO dealer locator on the main page to find your local dealer.

Otherwise you need to find a wrecker.

Just sold two for parts last year.


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2004)

Country Machinery
609 Musser School Road
Leola, PA 17540
717-656-9733


----------

